
Apple's New Keyboards Also Still Plagued with Issues (2019) [video] - neya
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QDsqWkUvXQ
======
titanix2
Thought experiment: imagine installing Windows 10 on your newly acquired Mac
Book Pro. Now you have spent a _minimum_ of 1500€ for barely functional
hardware and half-asses software designed for tablets with build-in ads. The
state of available pro laptop is saddening these days.

~~~
ChrisLTD
Pro laptops outside of the Apple ecosystem seem better than ever. I hear good
things about the latest Lenovo, Dell, Huawei, and Microsoft Surface products.
As long as you're willing to spend $1,000+, you're getting a great system.

~~~
cbm-vic-20
After hoping that Apple would get its act together for a couple of years, and
eventually experiencing a hardware failure, I moved from a 2011 MacBook Pro to
a 2018 Dell XPS 13, and I couldn't be happier. This is a great little machine:
plenty of ports, thin, good battery life, and Windows 10 is leaps-and-bounds
better than previous versions of Windows.

------
ohiovr
Time to call the experts!

[https://github.com/eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee/eeeeeeee...](https://github.com/eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee/eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee)

